# GPU-Z 0.5.3 Causing Hard Lock



## Valus (Apr 10, 2011)

System Specs

Processor: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T 
Memory: 2x 4gigs Gskill 1600  
Video Card: AMD Radeon HD 6870 
Monitor: 2x Asus Mk241H @1920x1200 @60Hz w\Extended Desktop 
Sound Card: X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro , On-board RealtekHD used for Vent 
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1
Motherboard: MSI 890FX-GD70 
PSU: PC P&C Quad750 B(b4 ocz buyout) 


Now onto the Problem.

Within 30minutes to about 2 hours(depending on game) of running GPU-Z 0.5.3 My System will Hard lock and require a hard boot. When this happens i also get a hissing noise from my speakers because the sound is just repeating.

Now i dind't have this problem until i d/l the new build of GPU-Z the previous build i had was like 5.1 or 5.2 which did not caus ethis problem(however stutter seems to always be there in every build i use, however i stoped using for awhile and jumped straight to 0.5.3 from my last ) but i was using a 5770 at that time i belive.

I can play to my hearts content without GPU-Z ruining but as soon as i turn it on or any of us for that matter just a matter of time.

Now i'm also running Several other programs in the background/ on my second screem that i watch while playing.
Ventrillo
Xfire
Raptr
Taskmanager
NetLimiter2
Coretemp
5 Desktop Gadgets: Wallpaper, Time, System info, Network Monitor, Drive monitor.
Normaly have steam Open
Several Webpages open(ie and or firefox)
if this may help any but dun any of these should be a problem.

I have 2 Other Friends who have the same issue, one is almost exact same setup as me but with dual 6970's(tested with crossfire on and off same thing) and other using an intel with a 5870.(i have several others i could ask to test to with almsot exact setups as me)

They both run their own assorment of programs too.

We also all encounter the stutter issue when running GPU-Z after awhile, while being in a game(which has been around as long as i can remmember, starting with my 3870 crossfire non crossfire, Several Different 4/5 series cards and both of my 6850/6870 cards). only way to fix this problem is to close GPU-Z when it starts happening and just not use while gaming.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok and what happens if you keep less applications open?  It's Windows after all (tending to lock-up if a hell lot is running).

And I am not sure of it but maybe GPU-Z and Coretemp can't stand each other (I know that e.g. OCCT gives a warning if it's started while HWMonitor is running).

Did you try to test what happens if you use only one monitor?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 11, 2011)

try to disable some of the sensors like voltage monitoring, this could help with the stuttering


----------



## Caveman (Apr 11, 2011)

Have the same problem here, tried on 3 computers here. All previous versions working perfectly!


----------



## Valus (Apr 11, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> try to disable some of the sensors like voltage monitoring, this could help with the stuttering



I've tried Disabling the Voltage monitors but that dind't correct the stuttering problem, I never gave it a chance to lock up though about 15minutes into Team Fortress 2 the stuttering wa sso bad i had to close GPU-Z and the close game down then reload game.

I'll test some more though when i get home tonight. As far as windows i have no problem running any of those gadgets my system can handle those eaisly i mena come on windows can take handle alot as long as you have the resources to give it. and i have tested with not running Coretemp open same deal besides cortemp is just CPU not GPU but thats why i mention all the programs just incase there is a possible conflict.


----------



## PhrozenBlur (Apr 12, 2011)

*I am having the same problem*

When using versions 0.5.0 - 0.5.3 I will be playing and the system will hardlock.
I have an Intel based system with an AMD 5850 1GB card.
I have also experienced the stuttering caused by GPUz.


----------



## bbmarley (Apr 25, 2011)

i also get the same thing happen, with gpu-z open after a few mins of gaming my pc freeze makes buzz sound from speakers and reboots itself


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 8, 2011)

Yeah latest version of GPU-Z also hard locks my PC.

Sometimes it will open fine, other times at the GPU-Z splash screen my mouse will move but nothing will respond.

Then the sometimes that GPU-z Launches, everything works great but like a second after closing it my PC just locks up. No Sounds, No artifacts, no BSOD, just Freezes. 

Going back a GPU-Z version.

At first It thought it was just the ROG version but its the normal skinned one as well.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (May 8, 2011)

never had any problem with 0.5.3 .....


----------

